# aquarisol vs cupramine



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Both are copper solutions. A few people recommend that aquarisol be added to the tank weekly to keep fungus and ich away. By the way they speak it sounds that Aquarisol is a rather safe drug.
Everything I read about cupramine indicates that it is rather toxic and can be very hard on the fish.I have used it at 1/2 strength on my horse loach and he did ok.
I am wondering what to use on my bettas that have the fungus. Bettas do not do well with quick cure.
I am wondering if i can use the Aquarisol on them.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

if it's fungus I prefer Primafix. Aquarisol, and cupramine are good for ich.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do not use aquarisol for fungus..but rather ich,parasites,velvet and a couple of other things..when i do treat with aquarisol ; i treat the 1 day..do a water change the next..treat the day after...and so on.for a week or so...i do't have any crustacaens or inverts that i care about...so if they die off,it is ok by me.
for stuff like popeye,fungus,damaged fins and such i use melafix and pimafix..


----------

